# No color in Tmux



## Saint0fCloud (Jan 22, 2010)

I just installed sysutils/tmux on 8.0-STABLE and seem to be having a terminfo problem. With the default config, I get no color and attempting to open any CLI app like htop returns 
	
	



```
Error opening terminal: screen-256color.
```
 while vim gives me a warning message saying 
	
	



```
E558: Terminal entry not found in terminfo. 
'screen-256color' not known. Available builtin terminals are:
builtin_gui
builtin_riscos
builtin_amiga etc etc ... Defaulting to 'ansi'.
```

I can see a screen256-color file under /usr/local/share/misc/terminfo.db/s and I've tried building devel/ncurses --without-hash-db along with 256-color support of course but that didn't work either. After that I'm lost as to what to do though since I don't know much about termcap/terminfo and I'm still trying to read through the man page for terminfo. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated,
Cloud


----------



## ohauer (Jan 22, 2010)

can you tell the following data.
 - echo $TERM
 - are you running on a tmux in a xterm session or direct on the console?

As far as I know the console supports only 16 colors.
Is the error message also present in a ssh session?


----------



## Saint0fCloud (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry for the delay,
I'm running tmux from an xterm session and echo $TERM gives 'xterm'. An SSH session works fine if that's what you're asking otherwise no tmux doesn't work through ssh either. Logining in through the console always gives me this message 
	
	



```
'/etc/termcap.db', line 0, col 23, terminal 'cons25', older tic versions may treat the description as an alias.
```
 although it's just a warning and isn't effecting anything else.


----------



## ohauer (Jan 31, 2010)

Hm, I'm not an X user, guess that's why I don't have anything in /usr/local/share/misc.
Even my /etc/termcap points to /usr/share/misc/termcap.

Maybe the following from the tmux faq helps.


> * How do I use a 256 colour terminal?
> 
> Provided the underlying terminal supports 256 colours, it is usually sufficient
> to add the following to ~/.tmux.conf:
> ...


----------

